Ask HN: What do you love about your job? - jessehorne
======
jessehorne
I'm currently doing contract work and I have one client. It's enough to keep
me busy and financially stable. I enjoy the work but the part I love is that I
can work from anywhere in the world.

------
relaunched
I'm relatively new to security, coming from innovation. It's a completely
different way of thinking: what can this do vs. what can we make this thing
do.

Then, there's the whole incident response part of the job, which is like
riding lightening. It's adrenalin filled and terrifying, but everyone is
working together in a high-stakes game that could, literally, lead to material
badness for your customers, company, etc. Having never served, I image it's a
lower-stakes version of what they see in the intelligence community.

~~~
jessehorne
Sounds exciting!

------
nunobrito
The salary.

------
kleer001
Small crew, tiny actually. Really close to home. Decent wage. I'm an expert at
it, so, low stress. Good neighborhood.

